# removing paint from latex/rubber??



## mikymike (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi, I bought the severed arm show in the first picture of the link below:

http://halloweenalliance.com/howto/yard-haunters/creating-monster-hands.htm

The hand have gray paint over it, so it look like dead skin.

I would like to know if there's anyway to remove that gray color, so I end up with only the flesh color.

If not, what kind of paint I can use to paint over so the hand end up with a natural color skin?

Thank-you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is a discussion about using acrylic paints over latex on this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12277&highlight=paint+latex

A Google search on removing paint from latex came up with using rubbing alcohol, but I don't know how well that would work on the prop.


----------



## mikymike (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank-you. I tried rubbing alcohol, didn't work. Look to be good stuff, hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No, no, NO! Don't drink that - denatured alcohol VERY bad! It is, however, excellent at removing old rosin residue from violin strings as long as you are careful not to get any on the finish of the instrument.

That has absoluteluy nothing to do with your question, but I'm sharing it anyway


----------



## mikymike (Nov 26, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> No, no, NO! Don't drink that


oops... too late... BURRRrpppppp!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

WHHOOOOOOO, NEENER, NEENER, NEENER!!!!!

That's the sound of the ambulance taking you to the emergency room.


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

ok i bought these and used them on a dummy i made i didnt like the blue look either so i used some brown acrylic from a craft store and just barely went over them gave it a dirty look here is the link for how my hands turned outi even used some wire inside the hands to bend into shape

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13142


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm thinking a solution of airbrush cleaner or windex might work... ammonia-based cleaners seems to have an effect like this on dried acrylic in airbrushes. Be sure to test a spot first! I'd dab it on, let it sit, try to scrub it off with a scrubber-sponge.


----------



## mikymike (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank-you for your suggestion, I will try that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just don't drink the Windex, MM


----------



## mikymike (Nov 26, 2008)

no no.. I promise


----------

